# Firsttimer that doesn't know a lot



## Profielwerkstuk (Oct 5, 2016)

A friend and myself decided to refine gold from old computer components for our final (and quite heavily weighted) projected of high school. It all seems very interesting to us, but it is quite difficult for us, we're only 17 years old. 

We found this http://www.instructables.com/id/TRASH-TO-TREASURE/?ALLSTEPS instruction as to how to preform the experiment, and we were wondering if it was a suitable method for firsttimers. Would someone happen to know if that's the case, and if not,where we can find better instructions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 5, 2016)

It is commonly known and referred here as AP process. If you try to search for it on forum you will get few weeks worth of reading on this subject.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 5, 2016)

Please don't be too comforted by their descriptions of this being "safe", because it's done with "household chemicals". I don't really consider HCl to be a household chemical, even though it's available at the local hardware store. Adding Clorox bleach to HCl create chlorine gas, which was used as a chemical weapon in World War I.

With those cautions, the process is well known and can be used to recover gold from ewaste. Read more about it here on the forum as Pat suggested. You'll get a lot more details about the process. Remember that after you've recovered the gold, you have to deal with the toxic waste created in the process.

Dave


----------



## rickbb (Oct 6, 2016)

I was going to post lots of cautionary stuff, but I'll just say this, and I'm not trying to discourage you either.

But;

Please find a different subject for your final project. If I found out my 17 year old was trying to do this I'd have a cow and a half.


----------



## Geo (Oct 9, 2016)

I believe it was a young (17 year old) Noxx that started this forum on a quest for basically the same thing. If he had been discouraged or just didn't have the insight to go searching for the answers, We wouldn't have this great resource and fountain of information that has taught many of us what we know about refining. Age is not as important as maturity. Understand the dangers of what you will be working with. Understand what you are expecting if everything goes right and how to react if something goes wrong. Study and learn each step before trying to proceed. As you master one aspect, move to the next. Experiment in small lots so that if something does go wrong, the impact will be minimal.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 9, 2016)

Geo said:


> I believe it was a young (17 year old) Noxx that started this forum on a quest for basically the same thing. If he had been discouraged or just didn't have the insight to go searching for the answers, We wouldn't have this great resource and fountain of information that has taught many of us what we know about refining. Age is not as important as maturity. Understand the dangers of what you will be working with. Understand what you are expecting if everything goes right and how to react if something goes wrong. Study and learn each step before trying to proceed. As you master one aspect, move to the next. Experiment in small lots so that if something does go wrong, the impact will be minimal.



+1 to this post. 

I completely agree that he shouldn't be discouraged based upon his age. It's easier for youngsters to learn fast and if taught correctly he could be way ahead of most people on here within a space of time simply because of the enhanced ability to learn at his age. 

Encourage this don't discourage it.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 9, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it was a young (17 year old) Noxx that started this forum on a quest for basically the same thing. If he had been discouraged or just didn't have the insight to go searching for the answers, We wouldn't have this great resource and fountain of information that has taught many of us what we know about refining.
> ...



Great post Geo & that (about Noxx) is the first thing that popped into my head when I first read rickbb post

So - I totally agree with anachronism - lets see if we can help this young man out with a project that could well be the most impressive science/chemistry project his teacher has likely ever seen preformed by one of his students

And - this sounds like it could be a fun project for us active members that enjoy helping others out - lets get this young man headed down the "right path" :!: :mrgreen: 

Profielwerkstuk

You have just found one (of two) of best & most complete sources of information about refining PMs (Precious Metals) you will find anywhere on the net &/or in the world --- we have members here that have owned &/or worked for LARGE world class refineries to members that are small home business refiners to members that are happy doing it as a hobby but with "years" of experience as hobby refiners --- you simply will NOT find more information/knowledge & or experience ANYWHERE else --- & we are more then happy to help a "willing" student out

That said - be aware that MUCH of the info you find on the net is ether "incomplete" info &/or flat out misinformation

Because we are working with VERY corrosive & toxic chemicals/solutions safety is our number one concern here so we will help direct you on how to do this safe

Some questions -----

(1) How much time do you have from now until you have to present the project for your grade

(2) Is the project a show & tell presentation project or a paper presentation &/or combination

(3) If it involves show & tell - how much time do you have for the actual presentation

(4) If it involves show & tell - does the class room have fume hood(s) to work in

(5) Are chemicals provided &/or avalible through the school - or do you have to provide your own 

Answers to those question will help us with what you can &/or can't do in the class room &/or what you can do at home & then bring to the class room & still be safe in your presentation - as well as how "in depth" we can get with your project

Also - are you wanting this project to be specifically about PMs from electronic - or - about refining in general

I ask because it takes "a lot" of electronics to recover & refine a small amount of gold - but there are other types of scrap available for a project like this such as gold filled & karat scrap

We will be looking forward to your reply so we can help get you started :mrgreen: 

Edit; - Opps - forgot to say --- welcome to THE forum about PM recovery & refining 8) 

Kurt


----------



## Smack (Oct 9, 2016)

I would like to add to Kurt's post with, you will also have to deal with the chemicals after your reactions. You've picked a very in depth project. And your supposed to present this in a one hour class? If that's the case, you will have to leave out sooooo much information.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 10, 2016)

I wasn't alluding that 17 was too young, but it seems from his post that the 2 of them were going to do this alone without any experienced adult supervision. (I do know that they will only get the best advise from here.)

That is what bothered me as I recall all too well my own self taught chemistry at 17. 

My interests wandered off into powdered substances that went boom and from there into trouble. Luckily I only had minor burns but learned that I was a major dumb (_insert profane pronoun of your choice here_).

Edit to correct spelling.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 10, 2016)

A lot of the adults on here could do with some supervision Rick, so go on, admit it, you were saying 17 was too young. It's as clear as day what you meant. No harm no foul though everyone's entitled to their own vewpoints.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 10, 2016)

rickbb said:


> I wasn't alluding that 17 was too young, but it seems from his post that the 2 of them were going to do this alone without any experienced adult supervision. (I do know that they will only get the best advise from here.)
> 
> That is what bothered me as I recall all too well my own self taught chemistry at 17.
> 
> ...



At 16 -17 I was making my own black powder and pipe bombs and fuses to have fun on a military base in a another country. I still have all of my digits and was never harmed. Think what would happen if I did that these days. I came close a couple of times to big mistakes.

I would not advocate that now days the way things are,


----------



## rickbb (Oct 11, 2016)

Barren Realms 007Think what would happen if I did that these days. I came close a couple of times to big mistakes.
I would not advocate that now days the way things are said:


> Imagine a couple of 17 year olds going into the store today and saying "I'd like a gallon of hydrochloric acid, a quart of peroxide, a gallon of bleach and maybe some potassium nitrate please, oh and some buckets, stirring rods, acid resistant gloves too".
> 
> I know in some countries they wouldn't get a second glance, maybe even most places here in the US. But I bet in the Netherlands where the OP is from it would be a whole different experience.


----------



## Geo (Oct 11, 2016)

All of that can be bought without restrictions of age in the US. Much more than that actually. And yet, you must be 19 to buy matches or a cigarette lighter, go figure.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 11, 2016)

He was here for 9 minutes, asked a question, and hasn't been back.
Maybe he thought he got banned when the forum was suspended?


----------



## anachronism (Oct 11, 2016)

Geo said:


> All of that can be bought without restrictions of age in the US. Much more than that actually. And yet, you must be 19 to buy matches or a cigarette lighter, go figure.



It's perverse isn't it Geo? I've spent time in Texas as a UK citizen. I couldn't buy a bottle of whisky at 11pm yet I could buy a shotgun. As you say - go figure. It doesn't make sense sometimes does it?


----------



## 4metals (Oct 11, 2016)

anachronism said:


> I've spent time in Texas as a UK citizen. I couldn't buy a bottle of whisky at 11pm yet I could buy a shotgun. As you say - go figure. It doesn't make sense sometimes does it?



That makes sense, in a place where it is that easy to get a gun they don't want them drinking all night! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 11, 2016)

4metals said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent time in Texas as a UK citizen. I couldn't buy a bottle of whisky at 11pm yet I could buy a shotgun. As you say - go figure. It doesn't make sense sometimes does it?
> ...


Agreed, just because the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives has jurisdiction over all of them, doesn't mean one should combine them at the same time.  

Dave


----------

